# The perfect set up?????



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I am looking @ the Z7 series. Z7 or Z7 extreme? Any thoughts??? Differences????

Also looking for a drop away, I like the downforce by Mathews, but am looking @ QUAD's also. Any thoughts on this????

Lastly sights. I am seriously thinking about getting 7 deadly pins and taking out the fiber optics so I can see the target I am shooting @. Hope this make sense to most. Happy New Year to all my friends out their. Thanks to all for any input, all is welcome.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Umm you'd be saving a lot of money getting the Z7 and not the Z7 Extreme...not a whole lot different between the two...
Both good options for rests...
I would go with the Sure-Loc Sportsman's Special for a sight...with the green .29mm fiber optic and 35mm aperture...

LOVE that Z7...good choice...


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

The perfect setup is the one you can afford and LIKE!

I would definitely look at the Elite Hunter, the G5's are also nice. Nothing wrong with Z7 Matthews. There are many rests, Limbdriver, QAD, Ripcord. G5 expert, and the new NAP Apache. For sights, I agree with Stable, Sureloc.....some others that deserve consideration are Spot Hogg 7 deadly, HHA slider, and the G5 line......Stabilizer - Fuse Axium, 6".

Shoot them all and get wht feels BEST to YOU......good luck.....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> ......Stabilizer - Fuse Axium, 6".
> 
> Shoot them all and get wht feels BEST to YOU......good luck.....


You like it huh?  I like mine also.

Sounds like a bunch of fun decisions for you Hogan. I have the QAD dropaway and I really like it, been using it for about a year. On the bow, couldn't tell you and I've just got an old right handed TruGlo on my left handed bow. Probably time for an upgrade so I'll watch the opinions roll in and see what folks have to say.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

My perfect set up is a custom K&K Vengeance bow with a Sure Loc single pin 35mm, I have used my Sure loc for 7 years!!! 8 inch Stingray stabilizer, Limbdriver, Quad, or the new TT smackdown. as for a Mathews..... I owned one once and never again, over rated and over priced.


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hogan- Check out the AXT Sights before you put a seven deadly on, they are fantastic sights. Let me know if you have any questions.

www.archerxtreme.com


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Went with the quad for now. Also picked up spott hogg but my take those back, not so sure about them yet. I will take a look at The Z7 and Z7 extreme, if there is no difference will go with the Z7, have a week or two to think about it all. 

As far as shooting any other bow, I have over 25 years, nothing is better than a Mathews, for me anyway. I think the Z7 or extreme is about the only thing I am debating. That and the sights still. I will look into those others suggested thanks all.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Tat stuff looks pretty cool, may look into it further...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

.29????? That seems huge to me unless you shoot it like a rifle. As far as hitting a baseball card @ 60 yards that would be luck. .29 seems as if it would be the size of a Yoga stretch ball @ 60 yards ???? Maybe I am misunderstanding?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry...I meant .029 or .019....039 WOULD look like a softball at 60 yards...I like the size of the .019, but I like the brightness of the .029...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Check that unstableness. LOL scared me for a second. 

But what if I was to get the .29, and then take the fiber optics out so I could see the quarter sized target I am shooting @?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Umm you'd be saving a lot of money getting the Z7 and not the Z7 Extreme...not a whole lot different between the two...
> Both good options for rests...
> I would go with the Sure-Loc Sportsman's Special for a sight...with the green .29mm fiber optic and 35mm aperture...
> 
> LOVE that Z7...good choice...


I am not seeing the difference, Z7 extreme seems to be lower in price than the other Z7's, the phantom is the same in specs but higher in price? Take a look when you get a minute and give me a clue...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

If you have the wrapped version of the spot hogg sight, the brightness factor is as good as ANY other sight on the market, I went with the .010 pin on my Hoggit Hunter 7-pin sight, and as for hitting a baseball card at 60, we (myself and some friends) practice shooting at a 1x1.5" tag at that range (and further) and regularly hit it, so having a 2.5"x4" card to shoot at would drammatically improve our "hit" rate... but that is with LOTS of practice.

As for shooting without the fibers, you will lose the ability to use the sight in low-light conditions as well as many of the indoor shoots if you do any of that. 

The Z7 you can get for a couple hundred less than the Extreme, and where you like the Mathews brand, you could do well with even a 2 or 3 year old bow like the DXT or Drenaline or Reezen and have almost the same bow for maybe a couple hundred less than last years Z7...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Just called down to the archery shop, Wess told me last years Z7 costs 889.00 and this years model 899.00, I would pop the extra 10$ for the newer model. I just sold my DXT, 900.00 cold hard cash so I am committed now.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Might have to call up to Wilde Arrow next.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

just a thought from the buckmaster

I dont know why long draw archers seem to choose the bows with the shortest axle to axle specs. can you say nock pinch "bad", can you say severe string angle "bad", can you say string and or vanes against your face "bad"

If it were me id look at a different bow and Im a big mathews guy who ownes three mathews bows.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

the perfect set-up, IN MY OPINION, involves a Hoyt bow, Easton arrows, Rage broadheads, sure-loc 3 pin slider sight, Trophy taker arrow rest and a Carter release


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> just a thought from the buckmaster
> 
> I dont know why long draw archers seem to choose the bows with the shortest axle to axle specs. can you say nock pinch "bad", can you say severe string angle "bad", can you say string and or vanes against your face "bad"
> 
> If it were me id look at a different bow and Im a big mathews guy who ownes three mathews bows.


Good point Scott, my draw length is 27. It should be 28 but take an inch off of what you are comfortable with and instantly become a better shooter. I have done this for about 8 years not and strongly recommend it, it is wierd at first but shoot much better.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm selling a black Z7 if anyone is intrested! Just pm me if you want more info.


----------

